# MMMMM Chocolate



## IcyMist (Jul 15, 2005)

*Mmmm, Chocolate     *

 

_I don't know if you know this but....._ 

Chocolate is a Vegetable: Chocolate is derived from cocoa beans. Bean = vegetable. 

 
Sugar is derived from either sugar CANE or sugar BEETS. Both are plants, which places them in the vegetable category. Thus, chocolate is a vegetable. 
 
To go one step further, chocolate candy bars also contain milk, which is dairy. So candy bars are a health food. 
 
Chocolate-covered raisins, cherries, orange slices and strawberries all count as fruit, so eat as many as you want. 
 
If you've got melted chocolate all over your hands, you're eating it too slowly. 
 
The problem: How to get 2 pounds of chocolate home from the store in a hot car. The solution: Eat it in the parking lot. 
 
Diet tip: Eat a chocolate bar before each meal. It'll take the edge off your appetite, and you'll eat less. 
 
If I eat equal amounts of dark chocolate and white chocolate, is that a balanced diet? Don't they actually counteract each other? 
 
Chocolate has many preservatives. Preservatives make you look younger. 
 
Put eating chocolate at the top of your list of things to do today. That way, at least you'll get one thing done. 
 
A nice box of chocolates can provide your total daily intake of calories in one place. Now, isn't that handy? 
 
If not for chocolate, there would be no need for control top pantyhose. An entire garment industry would be devastated. You can't let that happen, can you? 
 
REMEMBER: Stressed spelled backward is desserts. 
 
Send this to four women and you will lose two pounds. Send this to all the women you know (or ever knew), and you will lose 10 pounds. 
 
If you delete this message, you will gain 10 pounds immediately. That's why I had to pass this on. I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 15, 2005)

No problem!!


----------



## corazon (Jul 15, 2005)

Any excuse to eat more chocolate is good enough for me!  My husband says I eat "too many" sweets, maybe I will show this to him.  Chocolate also has good antioxidants.


----------



## middie (Jul 15, 2005)

see !!!!!!!!  I KNEW chocolate was good for you !!!! lol


----------

